# 06 john deere7320 service interval reset: Need help



## johndeere7320 (Sep 13, 2014)

I just bought a 2006 john deere 7320 tractor. Just turned 4000 hours. When you turn the key on an alarm goes off 250 hour service appears on the display screen. I changed the oil and filters. Do i have to take it to a dealer or can i reset the service hours myself? Thanks for the help!!


----------

